# guys looking for nitrocellulose lacquer..



## ajcoholic

OK, I have posted many times, you can buy lacquer (anyone, that is. you dont have to be a business) at John E. Goudey Manufacturing in Toronto.

Today, I received some sales flyers from Richelieu Hardware Ltd, the company in Mississauga I buy most of my cabinet hardware from (like hunges, drawer slides, etc).

Richelieu is also a dealer in Canada for Mohawk finishing products, and they are advertising a "Classis instrument lacquer" in gallons, but it is a spraying lacquer (although you could add a retarder for brushing).

It is on sale for $39.22 a gallon, however I think you need to have an account with them to buy stuff, but they may do over the counter sales - not sure. their number is 800-361-6000 and the part number is M6101407

Just thought I would pass this along...

AJC


----------



## shoretyus

And for those in the Peterborough area Kawartha Hardware Distributors on Neil Dr have gloss MJ Campbell that works well. They also are a distributor for Richelieu. 

Monagahan Lumber also carries a bunch of different stuff.


----------



## shredman

Try York Towne Finishing in North York..


----------



## copperhead

there should be a sticky posted here about this 
:rockon2:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln

Edmonton has a Richelieu warehouse, I bet most of the large cities do also.
And they do cash sales too. :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic

YJMUJRSRV said:


> You have posted this so many times yet it doesnt get thru. I dont know why.
> 
> Goudey is a good supplier. Of course you have to mix your own color but I dont get why thats such a big deal. I mean - you can get EXACTLY what you want that way. With the Preval spray bombs you can get at any Partsource, NAPA etc ... its pretty easy.
> 
> I know the same one guy is gonna enter this thread with reasons why it "cant" be done ... I can smell him coming ....


Goudey will custom mix you anything colour wise as well, however it will cost you... they charge for the time it takes to mix and test. We do this often with kitchens, people bring us a colour sample (like a paint chip) and we send it down and tell them what wood its going onto. They mix it up and send it up. But we usually buy a 5 gallon pail or two. For a gallon it is going to be quite expensive. But then again is ordering spray bombs from the USA.

AJC


----------



## al3d

I used the clear from richelieu on a few build, works realy well. i also order a few different transparent colors for a flame finish, looks damn good as well.

not all Richelieu keep all their colors in stock, varies from store to store. In the SpayCan stuff, they have a load of transparent finish, but it's pretty limited in the solid color department. 

Hopefully i'll have a place to use my paintgun down the road..


----------



## Mike Potvin

Mohawk's stringed instrument lacquer is first class stuff. For those who don't have a compressor, or don't want to use a Preval, most suppliers will sell you a quart/gallon and then load it in spray cans (at extra cost of course).

Mike


----------



## EGBDF

Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=45092&cat=1,190,42942


----------



## gtrguy

EGBDF said:


> Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=45092&cat=1,190,42942


Lee Valley is no longer offering the Deft lacquer. Some locations may still have stock though. One thing to note is that the Deft will not 'age' over time as it has an additive that prevents UV from yellowing it.


----------



## Hypno Toad

I just use this stuff:










Get's the job done. A body will take about -2 cans of it.


----------



## al3d

Hypno Toad said:


> I just use this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get's the job done. A body will take about -2 cans of it.


I tried it..not a fan, like the Mohawk better. trouble is finding COLORS in nitro in Canada.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Didnt Mohawk already tell you they'd mix any color you want and sell it to you by the case?


by the case..yes. who the hell wants to buy 36 cans of the same color..LOL


----------



## Hypno Toad

al3d said:


> by the case..yes. who the hell wants to buy 36 cans of the same color..LOL


Just use 7 cans on each guitar


----------



## al3d

Hypno Toad said:


> Just use 7 cans on each guitar


yeah......that should make for greath tone..


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I'm confused? I thought you were looking to supply it to others. 36 cans is to many?


uhu..yes, think you're confused..LOL... but seriously, no, don't want to supply others, A-) don't have the place for it, B-) don't have 50 000$ to buy paint right now..


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## al3d

YJMUJRSRV said:


> 36 cans costs $50,000?
> 
> I'm even more confused now. You were posting non stop about reselling reranch .. http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=25992&highlight=reranch


ofcourse not, come one mate...you know full well that in order to start a buiness i would need to have all major colors in house to start with. they have a fee to match the colors, then 36 can mimimum order, add insane shipping rate on top of that, damn...would be insane. as for reranch, i was ordering and passing the info to others...not trying to start a buisness here.


----------



## ajcoholic

JFYI - shipping on larger quantities is not bad. I generally order at least 10 to 16 pails (20 litre pails that is) at a time from Goudey's and get it sent by transport (they wrap them up on a skid). I use Transprovincial, but Manatoulin, Day and Ross, etc would be similar - usually cost me about $250 including the local drop off and dangerous good charge.

If you order a smaller quantity like a gallon or two it can go courier like Purolator. You just cant use Can post, thats all.

If you are doing ANY kind of quantity - most in the business know that you have to go to a manufacturer of finish to get the best deals. As soon as the stuff is resold through a distributor or dealer you are paying 50% more and then some.

I am surprised no one in Canada has yet come out with at least the most common (traditional Fender and Gibson that is) colours of spray bomb lacquers. But like any business you have to have some $$ to make $$. You have to be prepared to sit on your stock at least untill it gets going.

Maybe its something I will look into when I set up my new shop... 

AJC


----------



## al3d

Money wise..i could manage to get it running..it's the "space" i don't realy have



ajcoholic said:


> JFYI - shipping on larger quantities is not bad. I generally order at least 10 to 16 pails (20 litre pails that is) at a time from Goudey's and get it sent by transport (they wrap them up on a skid). I use Transprovincial, but Manatoulin, Day and Ross, etc would be similar - usually cost me about $250 including the local drop off and dangerous good charge.
> 
> If you order a smaller quantity like a gallon or two it can go courier like Purolator. You just cant use Can post, thats all.
> 
> If you are doing ANY kind of quantity - most in the business know that you have to go to a manufacturer of finish to get the best deals. As soon as the stuff is resold through a distributor or dealer you are paying 50% more and then some.
> 
> I am surprised no one in Canada has yet come out with at least the most common (traditional Fender and Gibson that is) colours of spray bomb lacquers. But like any business you have to have some $$ to make $$. You have to be prepared to sit on your stock at least untill it gets going.
> 
> Maybe its something I will look into when I set up my new shop...
> 
> AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I did it for a short time. It wasnt worth the administration for me. To many guys would be over the moon about wanting it than disappear, resurface 3 months later wanting one can then complain about shipping.
> 
> For me it was a waste of time but it certainly could be a great little cottage industry for somebody. I had a guy that wanted to handle those kind of sales for me but he too grew tired of the one canners and the shipping complaints. Then of course many companys will have someone on shift that hears the rattle can and refuses to take it. I've shipped the stuff via everyone but there's always a clerk or two that will insist they cannot ship it no matter how many you shipped last week. I had one girl at UPS insist they couldnt take it one day than I told her it wasnt paint in the box but silly string for a kids party. She said "OK we can take that". Aerosol is aerosol - both equally flamable but it proves my point. I cant handle people when they act like that.
> 
> Thus why I quit. But I'm very impatient with people so .. you or yours may very well do better at it.



On second thought... maybe I best stick to making and selling furniture 

Its like my other hobby - rc model planes. Always been a bit of a pain to get both paint cans (the fuel is alcohol & notromethane based and normal paint doesnt stand up to it) and fuel shipped. Thus why I always stocked up. But I can understand why many think paying 2 or 3X the cost of the thing you are shipping (for a single can) isnt "fair".

Oh well... we'll see in the future.

AJC


----------

